

Tell HN: FlirtTape is now HipTape.  - orangethirty

Just a little heads-up. You can now share your playlists without any awkward feelings.<p>clicky http://hiptape.com/<p>Disclaimer: I'm not involved with the project. I met one of the developers who built it.
======
twog
Awesome! I met these guys in Puerto Rico, and they are a great team! If you
need some programming work done, you should consider helping them bootstrap
<http://bootstrap.getblimp.com/>

------
waxjar
I posted this in another thread about this service but wasn't answered.

 _Seems like a really interesting site. Why the 5 song limit? I'd actually
consider using it, if that limit weren't there :)_

~~~
mrose
I believe that's a youtube limitation.

------
israelyc
Awesome. They need to add fb share and a like button on the homepage and post
mix.

~~~
orangethirty
The buttons appear when you create a "tape" (playlist).

